# Performer Picks: Marin Alsop’s Top Boosey Works



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.boosey.com/cr/news/Performer-Picks-Marin-Alsop-s-Top-Boosey-Works/101714?utm_campaign=2890999_MarinAlsopSHOP&utm_medium=Dotmailer&utm_source=Email%20Marketing&dm_i=2KD7,1PYPJ,7L7EWL,5VS1Q,1

I want to check out these works


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I started with Anna Clyne's Masquerade. It's a short festive piece that's easy on the ear. Sounds fun!


----------

